# Milford Haven RNAD, Pembroke, May 2012



## cunningcorgi (May 8, 2012)

Visited with walsh, wonkycows and rod.

*HISTORY*

The Royal Navy established a depot here in the 1930s for the manufacture and storage of mines.

The mines were stored in large underground magazines and moved around by the depot's own railway system. This rail system combined standard and narrow gauge and extended onto a jetty where the mines would be loaded onto ships. Housing for the naval officers was located near the former mansion of Castle all. The remains of two WW2 mine-watching posts can be found between The Horseshoe and the Gulf refinery jetty.

Following WW2, the depot continued to service ships for deployment during the Korean and Falkland wars. During the late eighties the depot was closed as cold war tensions relaxed and was subsequently sold off to Gulf Oil, who planned to use the site for berthing supertankers. However, no development happened and the site was briefly used as an indoor athletics arena for the local area. The council took over the site, and as of 2006 the site has been in the hands of an energy company who plan to develop a bio-diesel plant. As of 2012, nothing much has really happened...

*THE VISIT*

1. Way in






2. Looking in





3. Mine Storage area





4. Gantry crane





5. Back towards the entance





6. Long forgotten doors





Mr. walsh also has a nice video of the visit - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t4VwiAQiBM&feature=g-upl

Thanks for looking.


----------



## chizyramone (May 8, 2012)

Nice one corgi, making me feel proper homesick 

I just love the Depot  and not too far from the best chippy in Milford-huzzah!!!!!

Nice vidjo's on the 'tube walsh, looks like much fun and jolly japes was had by all. Proper field trip to 3 awesome locations


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2012)

Iv,e seen your vid its good.


----------



## Landsker (May 8, 2012)

Nice pics there, we had some fun charging up that glow in the dark paint!


----------



## cunningcorgi (May 8, 2012)

Very true !

So good we had to do it twice !


----------



## chizyramone (May 8, 2012)

Last time I was down there proper was in 07 and there was only the one tunnel that was do-able ish.

This is the fecker that tried to eat tommyramone


----------

